# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Thread problem

## JeffD

I can't seem to open the thread entitled "John Goodin mandolin duets" under Classical. It crashes the cafe and I have to login again.

I am running IE 7 and so I am finding more than a few things that lately don't work, but until now nothing on the cafe.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Don't doubt it. IE 7 is one of the most unstable and problematic browsers out there. 

I opened in IE 9 which I use only for testing the site and had no problems. Prefer not to ask people to upgrade browsers but that's my recommendation. That thread is exceptionally heavy in MP3 player and video insertion. Guessing the MP3s are the issue and believe I've had one other early IE user point this out. This is the problem with forums. Members can insert a lot of things into it that myself I wouldn't do as a developer. The problem in that thread isn't what has been inserted, but the volume of them. IE simply isn't capable of rendering those items. An upgrade should fix that issue and others you're likely experiencing elsewhere on the web.

----------


## JeffD

You were correct.

Running IE 10 and the thread works just fine.

----------

